# F25 Kombi retrofit



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

inspired by F10 6WA retrofitting thread and the great work they have done, I would like to retrofit Black Panel in my F25 (2011/10).

At the time being, Kombi_basic is installed - see attached image 1. I retrofitted 609 - the kombi which was installed by factory, when the car would have been ordered with 609 was Kombi with enlarged LCD (Image 2 - don't know, wether this Kombi ist called 6WA too???).

I would like to install new Black-Panel-Kombi (image 3), which has been used in F10 from 2010 onward and , as far as I know, since 2014 in F25. 

What do you think - should I give it a try and follow F10 DIY Guide for F10 6WA retrofit or is cars network F10/f25 too different and only retrofitting the old 6WA Kombi will work properly.

Appreciating any answers and comments

Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it won't work.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Shawn for answering and sending PM (INPA).

Is Kombi shown on second Image 6WA used for F25 or is the enlarged LCD-Kombi stiil called Kombi_Low?


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

I knew there is a guy from a Chinese forum successfully upgraded his F25 to the third Instrument panel (Half LCD). I think he even did upgrade to the Pure/Full LCD one, but he didn't like the simulated arrows.

Am I allow to paste a link here?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Would appreciate to get the link if it is not allowed in the forum, pls send me a PM.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Sprollonis said:


> Would appreciate to get the link if it is not allowed in the forum, pls send me a PM.


PM Sent. I think I should be allowed to post some pictures instead. (turns out I can't)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> Would appreciate to get the link if it is not allowed in the forum, pls send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app





gregwym said:


> PM Sent. I think I should be allowed to post some pictures instead. (turns out I can't)


You can post links to other forums. I do it all the time (e.g. F30post.com). It has never been an issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gregwym said:


> I knew there is a guy from a Chinese forum successfully upgraded his F25 to the third Instrument panel (Half LCD). I think he even did upgrade to the Pure/Full LCD one, but he didn't like the simulated arrows.
> 
> Am I allow to paste a link here?


I'd like to see this. I know someone in China that attempted 6WA from F10 in F25, and it refused to work.


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can post links to other forums. I do it all the time (e.g. F30post.com). It has never been an issue.


Cool. Check these out.

http://club.autohome.com*****bbs/thread-c-271-24508169-1.html
http://club.autohome.com*****bbs/thread-c-271-25176260-1.html

Edit: seems not for chinese sites. 
replace the ***** with "dot cn slash"
So it should be "dot com dot cn slash bbs slash blahblahblah"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crap...Bimmerfest is blocking part of the domain name and masking it with *****.


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Crap...Bimmerfest is blocking part of the domain name and masking it with *****.


Ye, I edit my reponse with what should be replaced. Or maybe this way.

http://club.autohome.com. c n /bbs/thread-c-271-25176260-1.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn, that guy did some major retrofitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...due to the fact I do not understand Chinese and Google did translation for me, I do not really understand what he had done so far - besides he retrofitted the kombi I would like to install too. 
If anybody understood more than I do, may be a better translator has helped better than google did, it would be great to support me.

Thanks a lot

Sperollonis


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Sprollonis said:


> ...due to the fact I do not understand Chinese and Google did translation for me, I do not really understand what he had done so far - besides he retrofitted the kombi I would like to install too.
> If anybody understood more than I do, may be a better translator has helped better than google did, it would be great to support me.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> ...


I can help translate, but he didn't state any detail of the retrofit in the thread. Afaik, it shouldn't be much different compare to doing this on other models.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Damn, that guy did some major retrofitting. :thumbup:


Ye, quite a bit! Im really impressed and wanna do the same to mine. But no budget yet.

Let my start from coding.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Gregwym,

do you think it is possible to contact the chinese Coder and ask him to share his knowlege about coding may be his also member of an english speaking forum.

Sprollonis

EDIT: Just tried to create an account at autohome.cn - unfortunatelly no success!


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Sprollonis said:


> Hello Gregwym,
> 
> do you think it is possible to contact the chinese Coder and ask him to share his knowlege about coding may be his also member of an english speaking forum.
> 
> ...


Let me give a try. Lol

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...good luck. 

Sprollonis

Sent from my GT-I9505 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

According to him, in order to code this, you have to modified the FAFP and ESYS files. The standard ESYS will prevent you from doing so. 

(I translate this directly from his word. I haven't done coding on my F25 yet, so I don't quite have an idea what is FAFP and what should be modified.)


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

..very interesting! Thanks a lot for contact him. Do you think he is willing to make a brief tutorial, we could follow him to code it. May be we can exchange email.
PM sent!

Sprollonis


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Production date was working with 0411, 1011, but with none of them I can't add 6wa to FA, always get error on calculate FP
Maybe another option don't let me add 6WA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Production date was working with 0411, 1011, but with none of them I can't add 6wa to FA, always get error on calculate FP
> Maybe another option don't let me add 6WA.


Is 6WA even a valid factory option for F25? Can you order from BMW an F25 with 6WA?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

That I dont know


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> That I dont know


I'm thinking is is not, and thus we are wasting our time trying to get FP to calculate successfully with 6WA in FA.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, so what I find until now: leaveing from kombi donor VIN, I saw that donor car was an F25 from 05.08.2010, older then mine, witch is 01.09.2010, the first difference that I saw was that donor cars had 610 option and not 6WA. But I tried with 610 added to FA AND NO LUCK, stil cand get cafd for my car. Can be from E-Sys or psdzdata? For every other modules I could find cafd's.

This is what I get when I click Get CAF for SWE :


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> OK, so what I find until now: leaveing from kombi donor VIN, I saw that donor car was an F25 from 05.08.2010, older then mine, witch is 01.09.2010, the first difference that I saw was that donor cars had 610 option and not 6WA. But I tried with 610 added to FA AND NO LUCK, stil cand get cafd for my car. Can be from E-Sys or psdzdata? For every other modules I could find cafd's.
> 
> This is what I get when I click Get CAF for SWE :


Every other module? How many other modules did you retrofit with a used ECU and that required injecting a CAFD into?

This Kombi needs to be flashed, and to do that you need the EEPROM work done. No need to be worrying about injecting CAFD into now.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Every other module on the car, that has not been replaced. No other module, instead of KOMBI was changed. I was just trying to see if E-Sys give me CAFD's for other module of the car.

The EPROM of the KOMBI was written with FF ... where was old VIN (long and short), and odometer was made 0. Now, after I connected NEW KOMBI to car, the odometer is almost the same as the original KOMBI : original KOMBI = 138238 , NEW KOMBI = 138130, the new KOMBI just take with 108 KM less then original. When I read CPS from NEW KOMBI with E-Sys, at VIN is written : YYYYYY, I think it is OK, right?

The problem with flashing is that I don't know why, when I tried to flash using Shawn method , E-Sys said it is making some changes , but the time was to short, I read in another place that the flashing will take almost 15 minutes, mine was taking 1 minute maximum.

Where I'm wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> Every other module on the car, that has not been replaced. No other module, instead of KOMBI was changed. I was just trying to see if E-Sys give me CAFD's for other module of the car.
> 
> The EPROM of the KOMBI was written with FF ... where was old VIN (long and short), and odometer was made 0. Now, after I connected NEW KOMBI to car, the odometer is almost the same as the original KOMBI : original KOMBI = 138238 , NEW KOMBI = 138130, the new KOMBI just take with 108 KM less then original. When I read CPS from NEW KOMBI with E-Sys, at VIN is written : YYYYYY, I think it is OK, right?
> 
> ...


I don't know. Post the Flash Log.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I will try another flash this afternoon and I will post the log. Now I'm at work.
Question, try flashing with 610 added to FA right? SVT read from SVT(VCM) or from ECU, after I install new KOMBI?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would add 6WA and 610 to FA, use 0812 FA Date, and Read ECU.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

It seams that 6WA is not an option for F25, donor car, witch was an F25 too, had only 619. I will try with 0812 to see if I can add 6 WA. I will read ECU after that, and see what will happens.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for helping me. I will try this afternoon and I will let you know.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> Thank you for helping me. I will try this afternoon and I will let you know.


Hey, you will never got it working by the way you are doing so. F25 doesnt recognize 6WA at all. 
Adding 610 can help but we have to know what is your ACTUAL I-level in car, and with which psdzdata you are working.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Last ISTA/p applied to car was 2.53.3 and now I have psdzdata v54.1. Thank you too for trying to help me to finish my project.

LE : standa, are you from an European time zone?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

If you have no experience with flashing, go to this thread and read flashing guide from yreiser : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531

After you will create your TAL, take a look if your calculation shows KOMBI in SVT tree and that there are those files :

HWAP 00000CE5_255_255_255
HWAP 00000140_255_255_255
BTLD 000003C0_004_009_021
SWFL 000003C1_004_061_000
SWFL 00000413_004_032_000
FLSL 00000393_004_009_075
SWFL 000003C3_004_031_001
SWFL 000003C2_004_060_001
SWFL 000003C4_004_019_000
CAFD 00000069_009_001_004

After you will flash kombi with those files it will work. Then, to align everything into "right line" (all your ECU) I recommend to flash entire car with the psdzdata used for flashing kombi. 
After the flash with psdzdata you have at disposal, for further calculation add into your VO 610. 
NEVER EVER CHANGE ZEITKRITERIUM OF YOUR CAR FOR FLASHING PURPOSES !!!!!!!


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*PSDzdata Version*

...would like to confirm Standa.

My car is F025-11-09-504. Corresponding PSdZdata for my car is 45.1 - your PSdZdata Version should be older. Flashed my retrofitted CIC due to some functions did not work. CIC came from older car, so Firmware did not fit 100%. After flashing with corresponding PSdZdata it worked fine.

Good luck

Sprollonis


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

@standa, thank you for advise. I will try all these in this afternoon and I will tell you the result.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> @standa, thank you for advise. I will try all these in this afternoon and I will tell you the result.


Take care before flash you have "unchecked" switch gateways to programming mode ...


----------



## aa164189803 (Dec 10, 2014)

I come from China


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't have time to try again last evening and I think not enough time today, to much work at job.

I have a question, maybe it is stupid, but I will ask : if I change FA, adding 610 option, mount new extended KOMBI, and I try to reprogram car with ISTA/P ? I will say nothing was changed, maybe it will se the new KOMBI with wrong coding and it will reprogram it. What do you say?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

No it wont. ISTA/P will ask you to replace ECU.

But you may try this. Write the SVT with new KOMBI ECU into VCM and try with ISTA/P to flash. You need to also write modded VO/FA and VP (Vehicle Profile) both to VCM. From my tests, I have noticed VP is what ISTA/P uses to calculate strategy.



larry_bml said:


> I didn't have time to try again last evening and I think not enough time today, to much work at job.
> 
> I have a question, maybe it is stupid, but I will ask : if I change FA, adding 610 option, mount new extended KOMBI, and I try to reprogram car with ISTA/P ? I will say nothing was changed, maybe it will se the new KOMBI with wrong coding and it will reprogram it. What do you say?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

What do you mean by writing SVT with new KOMBI ECU to SVT? First I heave to change ECU, install NEW KOMBI, after that read SVT ECU, and finally write read SVT from ECU to VCM.
I will first try to flash new KOMBI with E-Sys a see what will happened, after that I will try with ISTA/P.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Forget ISTA/P. 

Take your SVT soll and in SVT editor ensure that you have there the files I described above.
Do same with TAL . Then flash only kombi. After flash it will work.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, I will follow yreiser's manual for flashing and I will see what it will be the result.
First please tell me where I will find "switch gateways to programming mode " , I have E-sys installed at work , but don't have SVT's, I looked after "switch gateways to programming mode " but didn't find it anywhere .

And another question if I can't find files you mention above, what else I can do?

I don't know the donor I-Level, and my car Shipment I-Level I think was 10-12-503, donor car was from 05.08.2010, I think that his Shipment I-Level was 10-09-501 or 510. I only have V54.1 psdzdata, do you think it's OK? And E-Sys is 3.26.1 from Shawn.

Tomorrow evening do you think you will be online? In case I have problems? I hope that I will have all afternoon, evening and night to dedicate to this. I hope I will finish this because it drive's me crazy.

Thank you again to all that helps me, for your patience and willingness to help me.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> OK, I will follow yreiser's manual for flashing and I will see what it will be the result.
> First please tell me where I will find "switch gateways to programming mode " , I have E-sys installed at work , but don't have SVT's, I looked after "switch gateways to programming mode " but didn't find it anywhere .
> 
> And another question if I can't find files you mention above, what else I can do?
> ...


I would say study, study and study. Do not flash now and try to understand what you should do. Flashing is trivial thing, but you should understand what you do.
First calculate your SVT soll and TAL, post the results.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes you are right, but I'm very nervous because I spend 500 Euros on the new KOMBI and I want to see it working.

In big lines, I understand what is the meaning and the reason of calculating SVT soll and SVT tal. I hope I will have the patience to do all the things right.

I will calculate them and I will post the result.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Stan, Why uncheck switch gateways to programming mode?



standa said:


> Take care before flash you have "unchecked" switch gateways to programming mode ...


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

when flashing just only one unit without dependencies to other ECUs I experienced crash. No matter if it was Kombi, ACSM or ICM. With Unchecked TAL runs always successfully to end.

Here in this case, Larry´s kombi, I would take SVT ist, open in SVT editor and delete Kombi at all. Then I would calculate SVT soll, in case there will be no files as I posted above, once more SVT editor and edit files to that ones. Then I would calculate TAL and flash with orig FA without adding any SA to it. Kombi will work.

Here is only one problem - larrys Kombi seems to be old and I doubt that donor car is F01 in production range 2009-2010. Such kombi do have different daughter board and old variant of LCD - there is Sharp LQ092B5DW01, but models from 03/2011 do have better daughter board
and newer LCD Sharp LQ092B5DW02.

Should be good if Larry can check production date of his kombi (in hidden menu).

Therefore as I described above, after this I would flash entire car with same psdzdata.

My experience shows me that flashing car with psdzdata "let´s say" untill 03/2013, there was necessary to flash original ECUs with original factory FA without adding any retrofitted SA and retrofitted ECUs with FA which include retrofitted SA.
I ended flashing whole car with psdzdata 14-07-503 and with them was no matter, if I calculated SVT soll with orig FA or modified FA. Always same result. Seems in this I level are dependencies/differences somehow consolidated. No SGBMid and SVK problems. 
Then flashing


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

New KOMBI is from an F25 with production date 05.08.2010. I don't know exactly the production date of the KOMBI, but donor's car was made on above date. I took the date from donor's VIN witch I found in KOMBI.

Stan, (funny thing, my family name is the same : Stan) where I find that option with change gateways?


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey, 

I thought we are talking about 6WA retrofit ??????? As this thread is about 6WA ?????
What you are talking about ???????:tsk:

Your "new kombi" cannot be from F25, as in that time 6WA was not available for F25... Men, you are talking about retrofit from Kombi basic to Kombi High ??????????


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I already told that the new KOMBI is from an F25 from 05.08.2010 with VIN LL16064, my car is an F25 from 09.10.2011 and I want to change the KOMBI with half LCD (not low, with just a little display in the middle) and MOST connection , to new KOMBI with big LCD, not the one full LCD. I attach 2 picture, first is what I have, and second is what I want. I think is from basic to high.
The new KOMBI is from the same series, just older then mine, but with bigger LCD. Please tell me is an easy way to do this retrofit. :angel:

6WA is not a valid FA code for F25.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

On first picture I see Kombi_High, original for F25. But your second picture is 6WA. And 6WA was not available in production range 2010-2013.

So OK, we will take presumption that you have bought 6WA Kombi from F25 which was retrofitted in donor car ???


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know if it was retrofitted or not in donor car, but from the VIN of the donor I saw that it had HUD, 610 option was the one that I didn't have.
And the seller told me that the new KOMBI is from an F25.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

When I see your HWEL (5D), I think your Kombi must be 09/2012 and up. 

Take a look on my picture, first post on second side of this thread is showing where you can see manufacturing date of your kombi. It is needed to know it, because may be somebody before you flashed this kombi with wrong data. So 2010 year is not plausible here.

You have to enter hidden menu.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, for the moment, because I'm at work and my car is at home, I talk to somebody to try to take a picture of the back label of the new KOMBI to see where exactly it is from and what kind of KOMBI it is.

Sorry for my mistakes.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> OK, for the moment, because I'm at work and my car is at home, I talk to somebody to try to take a picture of the back label of the new KOMBI to see where exactly it is from and what kind of KOMBI it is.
> 
> Sorry for my mistakes.


DO NOT TRUST what is on the label. This part is interchangeable. You have to connect kombi to your car and enter hidden menu. Only this will say exactly manufacturing date of kombi.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I understand, my problem is that in the evening, where I have enough time to spend with the car, none of you guys will be online. And I have a so stupid job that I can't do things to my car in the day. I don't know how to make to have the car near me when you are online.

I thought that if I read the label of the KOMBI I will find out when the KOMBI was made and what exactly kind of KOMBI it is.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

And you are right. From what I can see the KOMBI indeed is not for F25, maybe retrofitted on donor car, is for F01, F02, F10, F11, F12, F13 , so I don't know what to think any more. I mean I don't know if they are 6WA or extended. Compared with third (3) picture from 1'st post of this thread, I think it is an 6WA black panel KOMBI. Am I right? I attach some new real pictures of the new KOMBI, just they are not powered.

VIN written on the KOMBI is my car's VIN, because the first time I gave the KOMBI to someone to delete old VIN and millage, ask about my VIN.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...have a look:

http://bmwfans.info/parts-catalog/62109280464/

It is no too old. Used from 2011-2013.

Sprollonis


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

clacla89 said:


> hello and thank you for reply but when I mount I do not detect in SVT form Bkombi instead I noted with the original Kombi , how can I fix this ?


bkombi is a name for basic kombi in SVT
it should to be kombi there and after coding red dot will disappear


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

fatespb said:


> bkombi is a name for basic kombi in SVT
> it should to be kombi there and after coding red dot will disappear


ok thanks , tomorrow when I get home I try again , can you tell me what I need to codify exactly the CAFD kombi ?
and I wanted to ask another information , connectionless most works the same whether or not the information from the navigation ?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

clacla89 said:


> ok thanks , tomorrow when I get home I try again , can you tell me what I need to codify exactly the CAFD kombi ?


You have to code KOMBI by your VO 
Connect to car, Read FA, Activate FA, Read SVT
Then right mouse click on KOMBI and push "Code" button


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

fatespb said:


> You have to code KOMBI by your VO
> Connect to car, Read FA, Activate FA, Read SVT
> Then right mouse click on KOMBI and push "Code" button


ok thank you now feel, then even without connection most basic information should go and everything should work fine, but I will not have navigation directions right?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

clacla89 said:


> ok thank you now feel, then even without connection most basic information should go and everything should work fine, but I will not have navigation directions right?


I haven't tested this way :dunno:


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

How can I create a connection most alone ? My browser business has behind the output for the fiber ?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...it's very easy to connect to most bus. Use a simple Y-Adapter.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Y-Adapter-Li...US-BMW-Mercedes-Audi-Porsche-VW-/171267095207

Under the steering wheel, you will find a connected Most-Cable. Disconnect this cable and insert your Y-Adapter to Most ring. It is long enough to connect to Kombi.

Sprollonis


----------



## clacla89 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sprollonis said:


> ...it's very easy to connect to most bus. Use a simple Y-Adapter.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Y-Adapter-Li...US-BMW-Mercedes-Audi-Porsche-VW-/171267095207
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have to disassemble the wheel to find the cable you say or removing the kombi can not find it ?


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

...no, only the cover over footwell. Therw are two screws and 4 clamps. Only remove cover.


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi. I have long story for 6wa and now it is dead. After reseted vin and km I couldn't detect caf for swe, because software was too old. Then i tried to flash it , i used HW IDs from SVT actual, because SWT target was with another HWEL. After flashing I have dead kombi because BTLD was changed, but when i read svt again - it is in the svt tree. How can i turn it to a new life ? As i understand, i have to flash it to old SVT ? And what to do after flashing with old svt ? Thanks.


----------



## person (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I would appreciate if someone can help me. I bought 6wa with zero km and my vin imported, bought as well most cable. Now about coding: 

1. Read FA(VO) => Activate FA(VO) => Read SVT => RightClick on KOMBI => CODE

Or

2. Read FA(VO) => Activate FA(VO) => Read SVT => LeftClick on KOMBI => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from the latest I*Level => Select OK => Right*Click on KOMBI => CODE

?

Thanks


----------



## person (Nov 28, 2018)

I installed it, made MOST connection, everything works ok except:
-cannot set time and date
-there is no service requirements 
-cannot change song or radio station by scroll on steering wheel (actually I can but it is not visible on cluster)

any help please?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Coding for Most in head unit is not correct. Easy to solve.

CU Oliver


----------

